# Lurcher racing and coursing



## HannahBear19911991 (Sep 21, 2017)

Lurcher racing, straight racing, hurdles? Is it bad for the dog or is it good sport/activity as they are born to reach speed and their body is designed? 

Recently become a member of the lurcher and racing club and although my pup is only 7 months and STILL too young to participate in racing it's something for the future. I'm new to all of this so any advice and insight would be helpful. 
His welfare and healthy comes first  

Also there isn't much information online about coursing or racing as such. Any advice? 

Thankee


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Like most things I would say once they are fully grown, are fit and healthy and only if the dogs enjoy it, participating occasionally should be OK and fun.

The problems occur if it's too young, doesn't enjoy it or it's too often as repetitive, hard exercise can cause injuries or long term joint issues.

Not something that would appeal to me though.


----------



## HannahBear19911991 (Sep 21, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Like most things I would say once they are fully grown, are fit and healthy and only if the dogs enjoy it, participating occasionally should be OK and fun.
> 
> The problems occur if it's too young, doesn't enjoy it or it's too often as repetitive, hard exercise can cause injuries or long term joint issues.
> 
> Not something that would appeal to me though.


Yeah I see what you mean  
I think the showing side of it would be nice. Obviously if the dog enjoys then if it's every few months then can't see the harm.


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

I would go and watch the racing at the venues where you would want your dog to race and decide whether the way the course is laid out as well as the ground condition and any fencing are safe before entering. Do not let your dog race on hard ground and make sure he is fit and in top physical condition before he competes. He will have to be 'in training' like any other athlete would be. Injuries happen easily when coursing/racing especially with dogs who give it their all (not all do!). With a novice dog be careful to enter him in fun events first like chasing a lure with only one other dog so he gets the idea without being scared by a group of keen and bargy veterans. Some working line dogs absolutely love racing and it can help keep them sane but some do not see the point of it at all so be prepared to be guided by your dog's preference.


----------

